# rebuilding electronic suspension



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

I own a 1984 50th anniversary 300 zx turbo and have read that the electronic suspension can be rebuilt. I would appreciate any and all information on this since I find it easier to rebuild than to pay $900 for each front corner and up to $300 for each rear. Thank you.


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

The factory service manual tells how. It's more common for people to get rid of the factory adjustables and put in better ones that are cheaper... only adjustable from outside the car.


----------

